# "THE VIDEO" TIME FOR TRAINS III



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

I was only able to attend Saturday's event and took a short video of some of the trains running on two different club tracks. There was so much stock being purchased and then immediately placed on one of the tracks to test and run that it seemed that every few minutes a new product was being displayed. It was a fun time and I hope that you enjoy the video of this third annual event. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZqm0mSdxHQ
All the best,
Peter.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video looks like a good turn out.


----------

